# Another day another squirrel



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Just another corn thief out the yard for good


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shooting as always. Enjoy your warm weather


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You should start a "guiding" service for slingshot hunters ... looks like you could guarantee your customers a shot at a squirrel.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

